# Using older xf86-video-openchrome for 11.2/i386



## shepper (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm looking at squeezing the last bit of work out of an Everex Stepnote.  The main hurdle is openchrome video driver.  Upstream broke this for PM900 after version 0.3.3.

I'm wondering about an 11.2 install and tweaking the xf86-video-openchrome port to pull the older sources.  Anyone tried this or is aware of any potential pitfalls?


----------

